# solid red security light when locked?



## suprpenguin04 (May 21, 2005)

Hey guys, I knew i saw something about this previously, but cant find the thread now......

btw this is for my new bunny 2.5
sometimes if i lock all the doors, the security light will stay solid red, even when i unlock it...and drive the car....sometimes for days at a time?

has anyone else found the cause of this? faulty lock sensor?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

mine did this a few times. i just turned of the alarm, opened the door, closed it, and reset the alarm. went away immediately.


----------



## suprpenguin04 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*

The wacked out part about it....is that it only does it if i use the key and acutally lock it manually instead of the remote
...also sometimes it will unlock the door...without the sensor for the security system being disengaged.......... 
so the door will be unlocked, but the interior lights wont come on, and the alarm will go off

could it be like the a3's where there was a crappy little switch in there that the lock tumbler has to disengage for the security system?


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: solid red security light when locked? (suprpenguin04)*

mine does this sometimes as well, unlocking and locking the car should fix it


----------



## BartVW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: solid red security light when locked? (veedubb87)*

Officially, those lights will burn constant in case of an error in the door-locking controller.


----------



## suprpenguin04 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: solid red security light when locked? (BartVW)*

thats what i figured, like one of the sensors or something?
it sometimes stays on for days at a time... like ill unlock it, drive it 3 hours away, lock it again...unlock it.... ( stays on when driving too)

etc...


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_mine did this a few times. i just turned of the alarm, opened the door, closed it, and reset the alarm. went away immediately.

x2


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: solid red security light when locked? (suprpenguin04)*

Just take it to your dealer. There is a TSB about this. They need to replace the "door module". It's an ecu within the door that handles all that goes on in there (locks, windows, light, etc.)


----------



## suprpenguin04 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: solid red security light when locked? (classicjetta)*

gotcha. tks


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

mine does it once in a great moon, but it actually happened today on my lunch break


----------



## blacked2.5 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

i have been noticing my door doing this frequently lately but pretty much ignore it now. i ask vw when i get my car serviced later this week


----------



## suprpenguin04 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: (blacked2.5)*

well i was figuring there would be some electrical 'quirks', seeing that every vw i have ever owned had them...lol i figured it would be free of them for at least a year though, lol guess i was wrong...haha


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (suprpenguin04)*

The same thing happened to me. Before I completely stripped the car and actually had an interior, mine would stay solid red and the driver's door would not lock. And everytime I dropped below 10mph and then sped back up, the computer would try and lock the door again (of course it would fail, though). It was very annoying and it scared me because I knew it meant my car was not secure when I parked it while I was at work.
I finally got fed up with it and removed the entire door clip. Everything was plugged in correctly to the door harness and nothing was loose or anything out of place. So I scratched my head, replaced the door clip and guess what? The problem was immediately fixed!
There's nothing wrong with your car, but your computer is not detecting that your door shut is all the way so it will not lock the door (actually, it locks and then immediately unlocks, or "weak" locks and doesnt securely lock). What you need is a Torx screwdriver, I can't remember what size exactly. Its one of the smaller ones though, T15-T25. Make sure all your door screws are securely tightened down. What I found is that the factory holes/threads for the screws are too loose and even though your screws are properly tightened down on your door clip, the whole screw (along with that portion of the door clip) will pull out of the door thread. Same concept as if you put a thumb tack into your drywall to hang a calendar. Overtime the weight of the calendar will drag the tack down and widen that hole and eventually it will get too loose to stay snugly in place.


_Modified by _V-Dubber_ at 12:25 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## suprpenguin04 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

tks! ill check that out too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

